# Probleme bei der Installation von Visual Editor in Eclipse



## webstarg (17. Aug 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich im aktuellen Eclipse (Helios) den Visual Editor installieren will kommt eine Fehlermeldung (passiert mir auch mit Eclipse Helios EE, Eclipse Galileo):


> Missing requirement: Java EMF Model Utilities 2.0.200.R3_1_maintenance (org.eclipse.jem.util 2.0.200.R3_1_maintenance) requires 'bundle com.ibm.icu [3.8.1.1,4.1.0)' but it could not be found


Wie kann ich dieses Package installieren?

grüße
webstarg


----------



## Wildcard (17. Aug 2010)

Für Helios gibt es noch kein Visual Editor Release. Für Galileo musst du dieser Anleitung folgen:
VE/Update - Eclipsepedia


----------

